# Can they have whole corn?



## animalcrazy31 (Sep 6, 2009)

I got my two new babies yesterday there about 8-9 weks old. I know the farm i grow up on gave theres whole corn. But is it ok to give it to them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 6, 2009)

You should really give them a good goat feed and mineral. Too much corn can hurt them. It can cause acidosis. Enjoy your new goats!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 6, 2009)

Can you get barley?  I give mine a bit of whole barley, slightly sprouted.  The chickens get the corn.  

They don't need much at all.  Good alfalfa and some leafy branches will be the mainstay of their diet (do some research to find out what branches are safe for them in your area.)  I give only a tiny handful of sprouted barley to my baby.  When sprouting it, rinse it well twice a day, and only start enough to last a few days.  Start the next batch a day or two before the previous one runs out.  

Rinse it morning and evening before taking a handful out.  Sniff it each time, and feel it with your hands for any slime.  If there is any, toss it.  I have only had that happen once in the past 3 years or so that I have been sprouting.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 6, 2009)

Take a look here:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2153


----------



## freemotion (Sep 6, 2009)

Or for another perspective, follow this new thread:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=38711#p38711

It is good to know all your options, and do your own research.  What is the best for one person or one farm or one individual animal is not the best way for another.  A thousand roads lead to Rome, and it is good to be at least familiar with a few hundred of them...


----------



## Marta (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the idea of sprouted barley, never heard of it before and it gives it that little bit of crunchiness about it as well...
wonder if sprouted wheat and oats would be as good?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2009)

I sprout oats, too, and would sprout wheat if I could get it here for a reasonable price.  Found some once for $18 a bag and it was definitely the screenings.

I also throw in some sunflower seeds....those are the first to sprout.  I do rinse twice a day.  Watch closely for mold and give it the sniff test each day.  I rarely have a problem, but I am pretty vigilant.  There is always a bucket of something soaking or draining!


----------



## Marta (Sep 29, 2009)

started soaking some Barley,wheat,Oats....2 days ago...mmm still no sprouting....Ill have to annoy them see if they are awake lol


----------



## freemotion (Sep 29, 2009)

It usually takes 3-4 days to see sprouts.  I feed it after one day since I lacoferment, and feed the least amount then.  I slightly increase the amount I feed as it sprouts and progresses in the sprouting.  I've noticed that my lactating doe can tolerate more grain the more sprouted it is, and she gives a fair amount of milk, so this really helps her stay in good conditon along with her free-choice pasture and a bit of hay in the barn at night.  She seems to respond well to the higher protein of the sprouted grain, too, which she needs to make milk.  The growing doeling responds well, too.

Sometimes a batch just won't sprout, so I have to feed it just lactofermented.  This can happen if the fields were a bit wet when the grain was harvested and they dried it using hot air.  Sometimes it will still sprout but it takes longer and all the grains don't sprout.  

This winter I hope to figure out how to get some of the sprouts to the green grass blade stage for my hens and turkeys and a treat for the goats.


----------



## Marta (Sep 30, 2009)

the wheat started sprouting this morning but the barley and oats are still just sitting there lol

am looking forward to seeing if Marta responds to the new sprouts, is it higher in Protien then?

Am also looking into this lactofermenting bit as I dont know what it is.


----------

